# <<<<FRIDAY PICS>>>>



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

This is the way we spent Memorial weekend. Some of me, the wife and kids.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Some more, we only took 466 pics.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Alright, last ones. Last 2 pics is a Ranger recovery we did. Guy got it stuck and it took 3 4wheeler winches and a 3/4 dodge 4x4, come along, several broke straps on winch lines. After 2hrs we finally got it out. The guy in pic 4 and 5 is 2cooler Kyle2601 and thats his bad Raysor 900


----------



## bluewaterrip (May 8, 2006)

Sweet Pics man!!


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

mess of trout caught thursday......caught 'em 'til we ran out of bait! caught my pb.....24"!!!!!!










we just finished up end of the year awards. this boy here, my first grade son, completed the year and was awarded for several things. he got perfect attendance, straight A's, an art award for winning judge's choice, and many others. they grow up so fast and accomplish much!










the older son, pictured here, finished second in his little league age group. this was his first year playing. he also got perfect attendance, was commended for his writing skills, etc.










not to be out done here, my daugher completed the seventh grade, won several awards during the year for her band competitions. she also just won student council for her class and will serve as president next year. after completing her taks test, she was commended for her writing and almost got commendations for math and reading. way to go, girl!!!!


----------



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

*Random pics*

1) Well placed shot at 246 yrds at night!
2) Fiance at new lease waiting for her shot
3) Great day of shed hunting at New lease
4) Sunset on my property in El Maton from my deerstand
5) Nothing better than the perfect choc chip cookie!
6) My Daughter Melissa at the POC jetties last summer


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

A few to add this week.

Horseshoe Lake sunrise
Bayou Vista
Summer Tanager, Female
Red Eye Veiro
Blackburian Warbler


----------



## Team Burns (May 6, 2008)

A little salt....a little fresh!


----------



## dukhunter3691 (Dec 22, 2007)

1. My son in freeport using that new Billystix!
2. My newphews son Tyler with a big ugly
3. Some of the fish
4. Group shot with my son and newphew!

Nice day on the water!


----------



## SeaTex (Aug 27, 2009)

*New Matagorda Jetties*

Memorial Day afternoon


----------



## Bozo (Jun 16, 2004)

I didn't get any eagles or birdies but I did get a squirrel last Sunday.


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

Nice!


----------



## rlw (May 21, 2004)

Well did ya?? Sorry 24 Bud's


----------



## swifty (May 13, 2005)

Bozo said:


> I didn't get any eagles or birdies but I did get a squirrel last Sunday.


That's better than a hole in one! Good shot!


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

My neighbor trimming his palm trees. I'm not sure this method is OSHA approved.


----------



## Bozo (Jun 16, 2004)

swifty said:


> That's better than a hole in one! Good shot!


It was a shot from the tee box. I sky balled it. It went about 150 yards down the middle of the fairway and probably 200 yards high. That squirrel was running across the fairway chasing another squirrel zig zagging all around and when the ball came straight down it hit him dead nuts on a run right on the head.

It was like laser guided ball from outerspace that bopped his lights out.

We laughed for 5 minutes before we could even get in the cart and go look at it.


----------



## hammerin'fish (May 22, 2009)

speckle-catcher said:


> My neighbor trimming his palm trees. I'm not sure this method is OSHA approved.


What the....i guess if he would have taken a spill you were there to call 911


----------



## kevina1 (Apr 29, 2010)

Hanging out with my fiance and Richard Petty at his Ranch in North Carolina. Actually I think it is Kyle Petty's.


----------



## bassmaster2004 (Aug 2, 2004)

Headed to Tulsa Oklahoma with a load of horses and messing with my dad about blowing weigh stations. Livestock didnt need to stop! 

Our family horse sale every year that hosted in Brenham. Lot 1 in the auction block ready to go.


----------



## capt.sandbar (Aug 31, 2007)

Giving my dog some fresh water, I noticed these two fornicating in broad day light! What's the world coming to???


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Oak Burl Bottle Stopper
Deer Antler on Chrome


----------



## CORNHUSKER (Jul 12, 2004)

You'd think that boy would smile a lil bit more. 
My old diesel all cleaned up and ready to do it all over again. Ya'll see it coming down the road, *GET OUT DA WAY!!!!
* Congrats Boy!!


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

35 dollars a bushel ... that's 5 doz. for you Texas boys (the "where" will die with me). Some ole boy in white rubber boots told me to ice shock 'em and clean 'em before the steam. After 33 years of doing it "my way", kind of thought he was nuts ... but anyone wearing white rubber boots knows what he's talking about.

Wow ... NO LEFTOVERS this run.

And a cool shot my cousin sent me from a grassy lagoon behind Orange Beach.


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

I wanted to post something so this is all I have.
Loaded and headed for the deer lease after work!


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

*A Rare Smile*

Got a rare smile from mine with the new/used truck bought here on 2cool!


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

Fished last Monday with a few guys that kick a ball around for a living

POC catch the day before warriors weekend

Sandollar

Lucy and Jo Jo tired

Jesus with our catch


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Hit something yesterday in my bro nlaws boat. He was driving.


----------



## rlw (May 21, 2004)

And a cool shot my cousin sent me from a grassy lagoon behind Orange Beach.[/QUOTE]

That is one cool picture, looks like a painting!!


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

A few of J. Lyle's artwork we stopped by to see when we were out riding. The pictures really don't do it justice.


----------



## rlw (May 21, 2004)

Dude does King Richard even know you are there??? LOL


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

Mont said:


> A few of J. Lyle's artwork we stopped by to see when we were out riding. The pictures really don't do it justice.


Mont, this is fantastic stuff!!! Where is it? I want to go in person.

Btw, don't forget my meet and greet Thursday night. Its at 6:00 pm. You forget every year, try to remember this time!! lol


----------



## jmar623 (Aug 25, 2007)

My husband with our grandson Hunter


----------



## MarshJr. (Jul 29, 2005)

custom "frozen up engine" break over wrench


----------



## frenzyfinder (Jul 8, 2008)

Over Memorial Day weekend.

The Bull.
The windmill we call Jenny.
That piece of equipment has been in our family over 100 years.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

spirit said:


> Mont, this is fantastic stuff!!! Where is it? I want to go in person.
> 
> Btw, don't forget my meet and greet Thursday night. Its at 6:00 pm. You forget every year, try to remember this time!! lol


He's up in Caldwell, which is just north of Somerville. It's a short ride from either of the rallies there. Let's hope the weather tradition takes a break next Thursday  See you there, for sure.


----------



## jhen (Mar 25, 2011)

*Just Pix*

My daughters new mutt
Snake she brught home she shot with her pink red ryder
Feeding the geese


----------



## Troutman123 (Mar 21, 2007)

*Mont ...Actually*

Most of that art was done be Dr. Smith for years & years the only Md. in Caldwell , long since retired and I seriously doubt he does this work anay longe he in his mid 80's I'm thinking , he sewed a finger back on for me in 68 ...Please forgive me I not trying to hijack your post my friend
Carry On



Mont said:


> He's up in Caldwell, which is just north of Somerville. It's a short ride from either of the rallies there. Let's hope the weather tradition takes a break next Thursday  See you there, for sure.


----------



## fish_eater (Jul 11, 2007)

NIce PICs man


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Troutman123 said:


> Most of that art was done be Dr. Smith for years & years the only Md. in Caldwell , long since retired and I seriously doubt he does this work anay longe he in his mid 80's I'm thinking , he sewed a finger back on for me in 68 ...Please forgive me I not trying to hijack your post my friend
> Carry On


I believe J Lyle is his "screen name". Here's a couple more, I love stuff like this. There's a ton of work in each piece. In high school, I won the VICA contest for welding, so I know how much time he must have put into these pieces of art.


----------



## kevina1 (Apr 29, 2010)

rlw said:


> Dude does King Richard even know you are there??? LOL


He had his arm around her not me, He probably had me cropped out in his copy.


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

kevina1 said:


> He had his arm around her not me, He probably had me cropped out in his copy.


I cropped both of you out. :slimer:


----------



## jaime1982 (Aug 25, 2009)

1 new tires
2 who needs food
3 cookie drinks beer
4 lego n cookie waitin


----------



## Troutman123 (Mar 21, 2007)

*He must be an artist*

Dr Smith passed the work on to for him to carry on. My boss has lived in Caldwell all his life and never heard of him but that means nothing with folks moving in up here. Next time you up this way there is a huge iron sculpture accross main entrance to A&M and it one of Dr Smith creations



Mont said:


> I believe J Lyle is his "screen name". Here's a couple more, I love stuff like this. There's a ton of work in each piece. In high school, I won the VICA contest for welding, so I know how much time he must have put into these pieces of art.


----------



## porkchoplc (Aug 12, 2009)

Nwilkins said:


> Fished last Monday with a few guys that kick a ball around for a living
> 
> POC catch the day before warriors weekend
> 
> ...


Awesome man, didnt know Brad Davis enjoyed fishing. :brew:


----------



## slabnabbin (May 25, 2010)

Beautiful bait


----------



## threeredfish (Aug 24, 2009)

Bass pro & prime rib for the pit tonight


----------



## Chief317 (Apr 4, 2010)

Sounds great spending a week at the beach cant wait. 

Sent all the way from that 713


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

jaime1982 said:


> 1 new tires
> 2 who needs food
> 3 cookie drinks beer
> 4 lego n cookie waitin


 Did I see one water in the fridge? 

Who gets that in the morning? :brew:


----------



## jaime1982 (Aug 25, 2009)

24Buds said:


> Did I see one water in the fridge?
> 
> Who gets that in the morning? :brew:


Yes sir i guess there is one in there. Dont know how that made it in, Beer has pleanty of water already!


----------



## porkchoplc (Aug 12, 2009)

Should have lied and said it was vodka...lol.


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

porkchoplc said:


> Awesome man, didnt know Brad Davis enjoyed fishing. :brew:


Great Call, he is a huge outdoors guy, new at the salt, loves to bass fish !!!


----------



## porkchoplc (Aug 12, 2009)

Im a pretty big Dynamo fan...I probably would have shat bricks if I saw him wading out on the water.


----------



## PBD539 (May 4, 2010)

kevina1 said:


> Hanging out with my fiance and Richard Petty at his Ranch in North Carolina. Actually I think it is Kyle Petty's.


Now I understand why he wears those dark shades.


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

porkchoplc said:


> Im a pretty big Dynamo fan...I probably would have shat bricks if I saw him wading out on the water.


Jason Garey also went, he is from Baton Rouge, first time to fish with him.

Brad and I were bass fishing a few years back, I asked him to get a ball signed by the team to give one of my students for a grad gift. 
2 weeks later we are fishing again, he said, I've got that ball for ya !!
I forgot about it, he didn't, great guy


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

jaime1982 said:


> Yes sir i guess there is one in there. Dont know how that made it in, Beer has pleanty of water already!


at least its on the shelf with the rest of the water. :brew:


----------



## porkchoplc (Aug 12, 2009)

Nwilkins said:


> Jason Garey also went, he is from Baton Rouge, first time to fish with him.
> 
> Brad and I were bass fishing a few years back, I asked him to get a ball signed by the team to give one of my students for a grad gift.
> 2 weeks later we are fishing again, he said, I've got that ball for ya !!
> I forgot about it, he didn't, great guy


Awesome for him to do that, I got a framed and autographed jersey signed by the entire team (believe it was signed in 09) last year for a housewarming present. Pretty cool.


----------



## TxDremz (Jun 15, 2008)

Given to me years ago by a great fishin partner.


----------



## jaime1982 (Aug 25, 2009)

1 my lil one
2 my son
3 cookie drinkin as a puppy
4 cookie the watchdog


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

The wife and I took the Grandson down to Moody Gardens to see the fish in the Aquarium.


----------



## Team Burns (May 6, 2008)

Bocephus said:


> The wife and I took the Grandson down to Moody Gardens to see the fish in the Aquarium.


Great place! Took my family back in February...here are some pix he took!


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

carryyourbooks said:


> mess of trout caught thursday......caught 'em 'til we ran out of bait! caught my pb.....24"!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


here's the missing son:


----------



## bg (May 21, 2004)

Here's a few from a lighting job I'm working on in Tomball. It's not done yet and these pictures aren't super but it's coming together.


----------



## TatterTot (Jan 6, 2006)

bg said:


> Here's a few from a lighting job I'm working on in Tomball. It's not done yet and these pictures aren't super but it's coming together.


Awsome job on the lights. I trim their tall palms. Good people.


----------

